# Anyone interested in a Laranca ex pat meetup?



## cyprussafari (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi All,

I was wondering if anyone would be interested in meeting up in Larnaca? I was thinking maybe a bring your own picnic or bbq at the salt lake? Let me know if theres any interest and perhaps we can take it from there...?


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

cyprussafari said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone would be interested in meeting up in Larnaca? I was thinking maybe a bring your own picnic or bbq at the salt lake? Let me know if theres any interest and perhaps we can take it from there...?


Sounds like a good idea :clap2:


----------



## cyprussafari (Oct 11, 2009)

thats great babs!  do you think anyone else will be interested too?


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

*Picnic in Larnaca area*



cyprussafari said:


> thats great babs!  do you think anyone else will be interested too?


I'm surprised nobody else has replied to this thread. We often have messages about people being lonely and asking how to meet other expats in the Larnaca area. And of course, it doesn't have to be people living in Larnaca either, does it? Anyone could come. Its easy to get from Limassol, Nicosia or Paralimni to Larnaca and only takes about 30mins!


----------



## cyprussafari (Oct 11, 2009)

i second that babs! Come on people how about cureing those lonely blues?!


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## cyprussafari (Oct 11, 2009)

OK everyone. what about 11th April? Kicking off at say 12 noon? At the temple side of the salt lake in Laranca?

I've set it several weeks ahead so that more people have a chance to come.


----------



## cyprussafari (Oct 11, 2009)

BTT looking forward to seeing everyone that comes this saturday 11th !


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

You say at the temple side of the salt lake, where exactly?


----------



## cyprussafari (Oct 11, 2009)

Where the car park is, and theres picnic benches


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

That's great. Just wanted to make it easy for people....so there's no excuses like.... "I couldn't find you" !!!!


----------



## grahamwalker (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi ...Although we can't make it to the barbecue this time. We are emigrating from South Africa around july so, with your permission, we'll make contact sometime thereafter...It'sa great idea, to get together like minded people so, hopefully, you'll have success and there'll be many repeats.

Kind Regards

grahamwalker


cyprussafari said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone would be interested in meeting up in Larnaca? I was thinking maybe a bring your own picnic or bbq at the salt lake? Let me know if theres any interest and perhaps we can take it from there...?


----------

